# FOTOSD E TRUJILLO



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*FOTOS DE TRUJILLO*

QUE BONITA ES LA CIUDAD DE TRUJILLO ,CHEKEN ESTAS FOTOS


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

bastante tradicional, le falta algo de modernidad pero está bacán


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Me gusta el aspecto tradicional de las casonas como las de la 2da foto.Hermoso Trujillo aunq le falta modernidad.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

gracias libidito por postear fotos de Trujillo historico, a ver si te encuentras de sus zonas modernas..........
bienvenido al foro dicho sea de paso


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Trujillo al ser aun una ciudad no muy grande, tiene la oportunidad de crecer en forma ordenada, la ciudad es muy bonita.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

*Fotos de Trujillo*

Igual como dije en el thread de Arequipa estas fotos las tome de unos videos que grabe cuando fui a estas ciudades.No sale muy bien pero la idea es buena.
Esto es el barrio del Golf en Trujillo.Es una cuadra con edificios y cocheras modernas.








Zona Comercial de Av.Larco .Esto es el Merpisa y TIM.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Trujillo es una ciudad de construcciones tradicionales muy bonita, pero desde ya deberia empezar a explotar otros aspectos para atraer mayor turismo nacional y del empuje de esta modernizarla al turismo internacional. Tuve la oportunidad de visitarla en mi viaje de promocion de primaria y los recuerdos que tengo son de la plaza de armas(la mas grande del Peru), hotel los jardines(donde me hospede), la playa de huanchaco(hubo maretazo al atardecer...el agua llego hasta los kioscos de inca kola, los caballitos de totora tendidos por toda la playa) y su fabulosa oferta gastronomica(me traje a Lima como 5 cajas de kinkones de piña....hummm que delicia!.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Estan bonitas las fotos,


----------

